# A newbe for sure, with questions



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just joined the forum, and at 70 years old, I just resurected my 1932 Lionel 259 train set. It seems the 259 is "rare"? Many 259E's are around.
Anyway, I've had the engine cleaned and repaired [not restored] and am ready to get it running for my grandson.
I bought a new tin plate Lionel 249E #11-6008-1 because it is almost like the 259 including the 607's and the 608 passenger cars.
I think these two trains will look nice together.
Any thoughts on the rarity of my 259?
Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Welcome to the forum. I recently did a restoration job on a 259E and had a lot of fun with it. (See my 259E thread under the forum's O section.) It's a nice loco, and I'm pleased to hear you have your 259 from days-gone-by ... your grandson will love it, though make sure he treats it gently ... the tinplate stuff can be a bit fragile.

You are correct ... the 259 (as opposed to 259E) was produced in 1932, only, and lacks the e-units of the latter E versions. Doyle's Lionel catalog rates the 259 as Scarcity 4, as compared to the 259E's at Scarcity 3 (on a scale to 8, with 8 the most rare). There are lots of 259E's offered on ebay (in a wide range of conditions), along with the occasional 259's. Here's a restored 259 currently ebay listed ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-prewar-2...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a08d3952c

The 249E is a great looking loco, with nicer trim, in my opinion. Your lucky to have both!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome Tom,

Prewar is a nice era for trains. From what we have found out many items are around and afforable. Condition is no problem for us, we fix them up to new with some elbow grease and a knowledge of part suppliers. Some of the members have taken to this hook line a sinker and love it.
The 259e is a standard engine for the period along with a 248 electric. They were average price. Better engines were made. That's were guides and copies of old catalogs come in. Guides you can get through Amazon.com. Catalogs some years are on disc with service manuals. Recently this area is openning up and information is getting out. More people are collecting prewar. The repro engines will help this grow too. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

*A lot to catch up on*

Thank you for the welcome....

I know there is a lot to learn [again] about the trains...First I need to get some track..Looking at plain ol' O gage from Lionel on line. Then I see Atlas et al. 
So, any advise on track? I'm not looking to set up a large layout, but want the old and new train to run the best..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TOM32 said:


> Thank you for the welcome....
> 
> I know there is a lot to learn [again] about the trains...First I need to get some track..Looking at plain ol' O gage from Lionel on line. Then I see Atlas et al.
> So, any advise on track? I'm not looking to set up a large layout, but want the old and new train to run the best..


Do you have a few bucks? 
Do you want quality?

http://www.gargraves.com/



http://www.rossswitches.com/products/products.html


----------

